# Anyone interested in being THE HULK?



## supersophie (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi All,

Sorry if this is not the place to post this thread but I couldn't seem to message an Admin or mod.

Anyway, I'm Sophie and I'm looking for a HUGE guy (keep it clean please ;D ) to be The Hulk in a photoshoot for SuperHeroPhotography.co.uk. It would be unpaid but you get the photos taken from the shoot and your photo on the photographer's website. Location isn't an issue as the photographer will travel to you, all you have to do is look massive and Hulk-like!

No location or date set yet.

If you're interested please inbox me or email sophie at super hero photography dot co dot uk with a couple of photos of yourself!

Thank you!

S x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

lol im sure pletny on here will be up for the task Sophie haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I vote macUK for hulk job :thumb:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> I vote macUK for hulk job :thumb:


i lol'd , sorry


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Milky was born for the role...


----------



## supersophie (Apr 9, 2012)

lol! where can i see them?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

supersophie said:


> lol! where can i see them?


heres a pic of macUK


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

supersophie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry if this is not the place to post this thread but I couldn't seem to message an Admin or mod.
> 
> ...


Joining this website to search for a Hulk lookalike! lol You sure this shoot isnt for your own porn collection??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mingster ftw


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Pav Singh IMO guys a beast


----------



## supersophie (Apr 9, 2012)

Would complain if it was? ;P

(It's not btw)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Are you looking for size or definition ?


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

this is made for flinty. :thumb:


----------



## supersophie (Apr 9, 2012)

Size really... Doesn't need to be really defined, just big


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Isn't JW007 the hulk in his avi? Looks the part.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Pav Singh IMO guys a beast


Good shout, along with Clubber Lang.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

supersophie said:


> Size really... Doesn't need to be really defined, just big


oooops sorry flinty i miss understood the op. :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dave then if its pure size.

21 stone...


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

what about Singhbuilder, looks massive in his avi.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

ROBBSTA for his mental temper + size


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

bennyrock said:


> ROBBSTA for his mental temper + size


That's not a bad shout as he is short so looks wider!!


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi

I work in a gym so if you have a flyer I will gladly put them up for you.

Lots of big guys in the gym, also plenty of other body types for future shoots


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

i vote milky lol


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

lol a guy from my gym did this and here is pic from facebook hahaha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspins free :rolleye:

Sorry mate  xx


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

damerush said:


> Isn't JW007 the hulk in his avi? Looks the part.


yeah i think you are right, JW007 would be a awesome hulk, needs a little more fat on him though.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

here is the big guy

Link deleted as it was attatched to another forum,

JW still has a profile on here.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well im ugly enough to be the hulk .


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Milky, without a doubt!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

another shout here for the milk man!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pscarp would be a good hulk if u build a minature city round him? :ban:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> pscarp would be a good hulk if u build a minature city round him? :ban:


a 4 foot 5 inch hulk aint going to scare anyone brother 

i agree though, you probably wont see how tall he is in a photo


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

while we are talking about the little people....how about big jim?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/174196-21-days-out-pompy.html


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

cas said:


> while we are talking about the little people....how about big jim?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/174196-21-days-out-pompy.html


Another good shout.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Big jim!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm sure Ts23 would have been big enough....


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Big Jim as mentioned. Or JW? IIRC. He was a monster.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Clubber or Milky as the hulk is quite tall as well as being muscular/big...Clubber 6'2" i think, Milky how tall are you?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> pscarp would be a good hulk if u build a minature city round him? :ban:


He is competing soon so he would be in cracking shape for it, dont know if he needs the hassle tho.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Clubber or Milky as the hulk is quite tall as well as being muscular/big...Clubber 6'2" i think, Milky how tall are you?


5, 11 " mate but IMO l am not worthy of it at all.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Milky said:


> 5, 11 " mate but IMO l am not worthy of it at all.


Still a big lad mate :thumbup1:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Still a big lad mate :thumbup1:


first rule, the hulk must not need a walking stick to stand up.



im only joking milky


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

cas said:


> first rule, the hulk must not need a walking stick to stand up.
> 
> 
> 
> im only joking milky


Luther and fatts together?

Breeda but how could he go green


----------



## supersophie (Apr 9, 2012)

http://www.briansdriveintheater.com/bodybuilder/louferrigno3.jpg

The boss wants as close to Lou Ferringo as poss. We need taller guys really, I'm afraid


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

supersophie said:


> The boss wants as close to Lou Ferringo as poss. We need taller guys really, I'm afraid


Pity l know a lad at my gym who really does look the part but not that tall,

Clubber gets my vote then the lanky git !


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ok... The hulk is my actual hero so can I have access to pics after? Thanks Sophie  x x


----------



## supersophie (Apr 9, 2012)

I'll deffo post a link to the fb photo album for your viewing pleasure RX Queenie ^_^


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

If i could do the hulk justice i'd be up for it!!! :thumb:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

supersophie said:


> I'll deffo post a link to the fb photo album for your viewing pleasure RX Queenie ^_^


Thanks... Well excited already lol x x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

big silver back said:


> If i could do the hulk justice i'd be up for it!!! :thumb:


Do you fu8kers have spies or alarms that go off when big fu*kers are mentioned ??

:lol:

Here you go Sophie, just the man !! :thumbup1:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

big silver back said:


> If i could do the hulk justice i'd be up for it!!! :thumb:


i think you would pull the look off pretty well man! you look a little lean though, wasnt the hulk slightly fatter?


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> Do you fu8kers have spies or alarms that go off when big fu*kers are mentioned ??
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Here you go Sophie, just the man !! :thumbup1:


No just when the hulk is mentioned, he's my hero!!!! lol


----------



## supersophie (Apr 9, 2012)

big silver back said:


> If i could do the hulk justice i'd be up for it!!! :thumb:


Have you got any more photos so I can get a good look at you? ;D


----------



## supersophie (Apr 9, 2012)

Hulk fatty?


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

cas said:


> i think you would pull the look off pretty well man! you look a little lean though, wasnt the hulk slightly fatter?


Thats it i got an excuss to get a kebab in me now!!! :laugh:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

big silver back said:


> Thats it i got an excuss to get a kebab in me now!!! :laugh:


Nooooo!! Lol x x


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

supersophie said:


> Have you got any more photos so I can get a good look at you? ;D


 Im currenty 5 weeks out from a show so i'll post some up next week :thumb:


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Robsta or PScarb


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Nooooo!! Lol x x


Id prob buy one smell it for half an hour then throw it in the bin anyway.... but i do enjoy the smell!! :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

big silver back said:


> Id prob buy one smell it for half an hour then throw it in the bin anyway.... but i do enjoy the smell!! :lol:


Lol that's one of the funniest things I've heard!! X x


----------



## supersophie (Apr 9, 2012)

big silver back said:


> Im currenty 5 weeks out from a show so i'll post some up next week :thumb:


Awesome! Thank you


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

big silver back, clubber lang, singh builder, jim, pav singh, milky, me:whistling: . :cool2: ...


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

No one's mentioned WeeMan or Ausbuilt .. But Silverback is def the man for the Job or big Jim .... if you see his journal ...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

supersophie said:


> Hulk fatty?
> 
> View attachment 80949


lol he didnt look like that while playing the hulk.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

here you go 

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/01/19/article-1122262-0060B80000000258-422_233x354.jpg


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Like a Boss said:


> big silver back, clubber lang, singh builder, jim, pav singh, milky, me:whistling: . :cool2: ...


dont you think the hulk would look funny with a big black dot on his face.....like in your avi


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

cas said:


> dont you think the hulk would look funny with a big black dot on his face.....like in your avi


damn it, you just couldnt let me have my moment. also x2 ausbuilt :thumbup1: .


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Sophie did u think about checking modelling sites that gather to BB as well ? Plenty of TFP there..


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Made for the job....and he's already green......


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

weeman,aus,pscarb,big silver back,big jim,milky


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Like a Boss said:


> big silver back, clubber lang, singh builder, jim, pav singh, milky, me:whistling: . :cool2: ...


Your taxi is here lol


----------



## supersophie (Apr 9, 2012)

cas said:


> here you go
> 
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/01/19/article-1122262-0060B80000000258-422_233x354.jpg


Oh yes! Plumpin'  I do see what you mean



gymgym said:


> Sophie did u think about checking modelling sites that gather to BB as well ? Plenty of TFP there..


I do need to check modelling sites too, hadn't quite got there yet  Thanks


----------



## supersophie (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info gymgym - that's an obvious suggestion but i completely forgot it!



raptordog said:


> Made for the job....and he's already green......
> 
> View attachment 80960


Who is this? He looks Hulky!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Don't worry I'm here now


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Robsta looks enormous in his avi.

IIRC BigBear is a monster as well.

Ausbuilt is a fair size too.

Those are the biggest 3 I can remember off the top of my head but I'm still relatively new here so have yet to remember everyone.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

was the hulk nattty?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> was the hulk nattty?


"raaaadiation" .. suurree :whistling:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I always thought Rob Reinaldo looked like The Hulk http://www.robreinaldo.com


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

A pic from last week have you got any green paint spare? ha ha


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

big silver back said:


> A pic from last week have you got any green paint spare? ha ha
> 
> View attachment 81487


Looking bloody good there mate.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

big silver back said:


> A pic from last week have you got any green paint spare? ha ha
> 
> View attachment 81487


Fab pic x x


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

came in here just to recommend big silver back aswell lol


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> was the hulk nattty?


Is that a set up for, "I think he's on that whey protein stuff"? :lol:


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

What about Martin Stevenson he is huge!!


----------

